# Should have/should have been



## Nickbgm

I'm wondering how to render the slightly different meaning between should have plus the main verb vs. should have been plus the main verb.  For example, how would one translate:

I should have been listening when the program came on.
I should have listened to the program.

Thanks so much.


----------



## neuromatico

Hi Nick,

We'd really like to see what you've come up with first.

neuromatico
Moderator


----------



## Nickbgm

I think "I should have listened" is avrei dovuto ascoltato.  Best guess for "should have been listening" is dovrei stato ascoltando.  Thanks.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... maybe 'avrei dovuto ascoltare' and 'sarei dovuto stare ad ascoltare'. But actually the meaning is not so different...


----------



## Nickbgm

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## kc1005

How would one say "You should have been here?  Could it be Dovresti esser stato qui"???

Thank you.


----------



## Tellure

In linea generale, dovrebbe essere "Avresti dovuto essere qui".


----------



## horseman

How would one say in Italian.....He put the wrong stuff in the sack..it should have been put in another kind of sack
"Lui ha messo la storta roba nel sacco..l' avrebbe dovuto messa in un'altro tipo di sacco..?
Is that correct?

Thank you!​


----------



## Matrap

Hi horseman

I'm quite puzzled...What you mean is not very clear: if the stuff is wrong why would you change the sack? I'd change the stuff! Or if the sack is wrong I would have said: "He put the stuff in the wrong sack...It should have been put in another sacK.


----------



## Necsus

...che tradotto sarebbe giustamente "ha messo la roba nel sacco sbagliato, avrebbe dovuto metterla in un altro (tipo di) sacco".


----------



## horseman

Matrap said:


> Hi horseman
> 
> I'm quite puzzled...What you mean is not very clear: if the stuff is wrong why would you change the sack? I'd change the stuff! Or if the sack is wrong I would have said: "He put the stuff in the wrong sack...It should have been put in another sacK.



Yes Matrap ..you're right..what you said is exactly what I meant...

 Can you give me the translation?

Thanks


----------



## Matrap

Hi horseman 

I'm glad I understood what you meant. In regard to the translation I totally agree with Necsus 

Take care


----------



## johnnylucas

Hi everyone

'Avrebbe dovuto metterla'--I presume you mean here: 'He should have put it'.

But how would you say what horseman asked: 'it should have been put'--avrebbe dovuto essere messa? This sounds wrong to me. I'm asking because I think I can grasp 'should have'. What I cannot grasp is how to use it in the passive, ie what in English is 'should have been' + participle.

Grazie


----------



## Matrap

Hi johnnylucas

No it's not wrong, your literal translation is aboslutely correct: 'it should have been put'--avrebbe dovuto essere messa.


----------



## johnnylucas

Grazie maptrap! Suppongo che sia perché non l'ho mai visto prima.


----------



## Necsus

E io, Johnny, suppongo che se non l'hai mai vista sia perché, pur essendo sintatticamente corretta, ritengo che chiunque, se proprio dovesse usare per qualche motivo la forma passiva, nella lingua parlata direbbe "ha messo la roba nel sacco sbagliato, _andava messa_ in un altro (tipo di) sacco".


----------



## johnnylucas

Necsus said:


> E io, Johnny, suppongo che se non l'hai mai vista sia perché, pur essendo sintatticalmente corretta, ritengo che chiunque, se proprio dovesse usare per qualche motivo la forma passiva, nella lingua parlata direbbe "ha messo la roba nel sacco sbagliato, _andava messa_ in un altro (tipo di) sacco".



Quindi l'imperfetto viene usato normalmente per esprimere questo senso di 'should have been + participle' nel parlato? Questo è come trapassato prossimo?


----------



## Necsus

_'Should have been put'_, cioè _'avrebbe dovuto essere messa' _è un condizionale composto (con l'aggiunta del verbo servile _dovere)_, che nel parlato viene spesso sostituito dall'imperfetto indicativo (prospettivo) per indicare il futuro nel passato (ha detto che sarebbe venuto => ha detto che veniva). In questo caso, poi, c'è la costruzione _andare + participio passato_ usata per esprimere in forma più semplice la diatesi passiva legata all'idea di opportunità, dovere (andava messa = doveva essere messa), per la quale sono previsti solo i tempi semplici.


----------



## johnnylucas

Grazie Necsus per trovare tempo di spiegarlo. Sapevo che 'andare' può essere usata nel senso di 'dovere' o qualcosa di simile, nella diatesi passiva, però riguardo a questo costruzione non avevo idea. 'Ha detto che sarebbe venuto' non è mai usata affatto, o di rado? Dovrei sempre usare 'veniva' in questi casi? 'Doveva essere messa' non significa 'had to be put' piuttosto che 'should have been put'? Mi dispiace se tutto questo ti sta dando fastidio con tante domande.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mi permetto di risponderti al posto di Nec.

'Ha detto che sarebbe venuto', che segnala il futuro nel passato, è comunissima e grammaticalmente perfetta. la sua variante "colloquiale" "Ha detto che veniva" è assai comune, ma richiede molta prudenza perché può avere più di un significato. Johnny, I'd stick to the real McCoy if I were you.

Best.

GS


----------



## Necsus

Sì, Johnny, come ha detto Giorgio, la forma con il condizionale è corretta e usata, era solo per farti un esempio di come si usi in sua vece l'imperfetto nella lingua colloquiale. E 'doveva essere messa' è un'alternativa ad 'andava messa', che rispetto al condizionale è sicuramente più categorica, ma usata.


----------



## johnnylucas

Grazie Giorgio. The real McCoy it is! Per evitare qualunque confusione, uso probabilmente la forma 'sarebbe venuto', ecc. Ma, per favore, permettermi un'altra domanda: per 'should have been coming' (so che non si usa molto in inglese, é per continuare l'esempio), dovrei usare 'veniva' invece di 'sarebbe dovuto essere venuto'? Dico questo perché il significato di 'sarebbe dovuto essere venuto' è differente da 'sarebbe venuto'. Thanks.

EDIT: ho appena visto il tuo post, Necsus. Credo che molti problemi di me (that sounds bad Italian -'problems of mine' is what I mean to say) vengano dalle vecchie differenze di 'should'.


----------



## Necsus

johnnylucas said:


> Credo che molti problemi di me (that sounds bad Italian -'problems of mine' is what I mean to say) vengano dalle vecchie differenze di 'should'.


Molti dei miei problemi.


----------



## johnnylucas

Grazie Necsus.  I suppose I should have thought of that! (Congratulations on the 20,000 posts -- incredible!)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hi, Johnny.

"molti miei problemi" is also correct for "many problems of mine"/"many of my problems"

while

"i molti miei problemi"/"i miei molti problemi" = my many problems


Best.

Gs


----------



## johnnylucas

Grazie Giorgio. Interesting the 'molti miei problemi' above--I would never have thought that the 'dei' would be optional.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Never say "never"... 

GS


----------



## Necsus

johnnylucas said:


> (Congratulations on the 20,000 posts -- incredible!)


Thank you, Johnny. Unfortunately it also means that five years have already passed (from my first post here on WRF)...


----------



## johnnylucas

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Never say "never"...
> 
> GS



Esatto. I should never have said 'never'.


----------



## johnnylucas

Necsus said:


> Thank you, Johnny. Unfortunately it also means that five years have already passed (from my first post here on WRF)...



Yeah, amazing how the years pass. Still, 4,000 posts a year is still considerable--and shows dedication.


----------

